# Merit Of CMH 2014



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello everyone, First post here. 
I am really worried about the percentage this year for mbbs local candidates. i heard from a friend that this year it could go to 84% simply because they are now accepting sat 2 scores from local students. Last year, I heard that it was 81%. Is this true? (But, then again, even last year they accepted students who gave sat 2, so....)
Btw, my percentage is around 84.5


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- I've also applied there but as the govt merit has decreased maybe this time there the merit also decreases or remains the same..!! Just keep your fingers crossed and prepare well for the test!! And score high in it :thumbsup:


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

But the thing is that the merit will only go significantly higher than last year is because of sat 2 results. Dont think the UHS merit really affeects the merit each year that significantly.


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

Apun94 said:


> But the thing is that the merit will only go significantly higher than last year is because of sat 2 results. Dont think the UHS merit really affeects the merit each year that significantly.


- yeah.. thats true! But not every applicant is going to apply on sat 2 basis. Don't loose hope!


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Last year I heard it was 82 and no way will it increase 2 % InshAllah it will remain same cuz not everyone is going through sat 2


----------



## shanzay fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

is sat 2 compulsory for every student?


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

But Rida, so many are! 2 of my friends have a %age of 87+ because of sat 2. Plus, after visiting this forum, I see several with 85+ aggregate. If thats just the beginning, my chances look VERY slim, to say the least.
Last year, the top 93 were till 82%, but I doubt that every one of those 93 opted for/paid for cmh, so it was definitely lower than that.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Yup it will definitely be lower than that. Mine is 84.122 
And yours is?


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> Yup it will definitely be lower than that. Mine is 84.122
> And yours is?


84.49


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

InshAllah Allah will help us all


----------



## wobajack (Nov 8, 2014)

my aggregate is 84.2 but still getting the chills.... hud hotI hai itna merit mar kar b dar laga hua hai cmh kay liyay


----------



## wobajack (Nov 8, 2014)

but I think the merit will probably fall this year... I shud b around 81.5%.... but just in case do keep a backup....


----------



## mosin123 (Sep 7, 2014)

When is the merit list of CMH going to displayed?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm applying on Sat 2 basis. Is it ok if i don't appear in the test tomorrow?? :?


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> I'm applying on Sat 2 basis. Is it ok if i don't appear in the test tomorrow?? :?


Not sure, but still go tomorrow. Do the best you can and relax because even if you do screw it up, it wont matter. They might make an issue in the end if you dont go and give the paper. Who knows???


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah it will decrease InshAllah. AND cosmo you can leave if you are above 88 I think and literally I am also getting the chills
But it won't effect that much it can only make your numbers increase or decrease by 2 numbers


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

wobajack said:


> but I think the merit will probably fall this year... I shud b around 81.5%.... but just in case do keep a backup....


I heard that the merit closed at 87% in Lahore. Isnt that an increase from last year?
Plus, even if it is lowered, i fear that it will increase because of people giving sat 2.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah they can make an issue. An the merit list will be displayed on 11th and fee deposit start on 13th


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> Yeah it will decrease InshAllah. AND cosmo you can leave if you are above 88 I think and literally I am also getting the chills
> But it won't effect that much it can only make your numbers increase or decrease by 2 numbers


Anyone who is applying on the basis of sat 2 shouldnt worry about his/her performance in the cmh entry test. That score wouldnt count


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

No in uhs it has decreased no matter only by few points but it did which was shocking for uhs itself. 
And they are private I mean cmh so their merit can't be that high 
As for government sector the merit for Lahore remained the same.


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Apun94 are you a senior, fresh candidate or repeater?


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone knows no. Of seats for retired army people? It will do great help...


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

1 mbbs and 1 bds


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

merit would probably increase


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> Apun94 are you a senior, fresh candidate or repeater?


Fresh candidate


----------



## bilbobaggins (Jun 27, 2014)

So apparently i just got a SMS from "CMH.L.M.C" confirming my admission. Any one else received same type of SMS?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

bilbobaggins said:


> So apparently i just got a SMS from "CMH.L.M.C" confirming my admission. Any one else received same type of SMS?


Congrats!


----------



## bilbobaggins (Jun 27, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks and the merit list is up on the site! Check your merit too.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

bilbobaggins said:


> Thanks and the merit list is up on the site! Check your merit too.


How many seats are there?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

My merit number is 125


----------



## bilbobaggins (Jun 27, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> How many seats are there?


I think 150 seats for local candidates.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

bilbobaggins said:


> I think 150 seats for local candidates.


Are there 150 open merit seats?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone has any idea on the number of open merit seats?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Anyone has any idea on the number of open merit seats?


I am not sure, but last time I checked, it was:

Open Merit: 85
Foreign: 15
Cadets: 50


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Merit number 316 (BDS). Turn off Medstudentz. Lie down. Try not to cry. Cry alot.


----------



## GSM7 (May 19, 2014)

Merit increased by 1% this year because of SAT 2. Almost everyone who is in the top 150 is there on the basis of SAT 2 scores.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Merit of Shalamar will increase too.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

GSM7 said:


> Merit increased by 1% this year because of SAT 2. Almost everyone who is in the top 150 is there on the basis of SAT 2 scores.


1% ? Dude, 91-94% is the top merit of almost both BDS/MBBS lists :''(


----------



## GSM7 (May 19, 2014)

The top merit doesn't matter, the closing matters in the end.
Shalamar will not increase because it does not accept SAT 2 scores for local candidates, it only considers MCAT. So it will drop or stay constant.
CMH on the other hand increased because majority of its students have gotten in on SAT 2 basis.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah you're right. CMH is becoming an elite pedigree. Would Shalamar start admitting SAT 2 students too to keep up the ante? :!:


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

There's hardly anyone outside the top 90 who applied on Sat 2 scores, maybe 20 or 30 so this means people outside the top 90 applied on McAt. And in the Cmh merit list top 450 candidates have aggregates 81.5%+ so this means Merit of Shalamar and FMH will also increase. :/


----------



## GSM7 (May 19, 2014)

That's my point. The people after the 120 seats are MCAT people. And their aggregate starts at 82-84%. It will end near 80-82% in Shalamar. The merit of Shalamar will stay constant or decrease.


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

I am 111th on the list. Any chance I will be selected?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

The 300th candidate has 82.09% aggregate. There are 150 (not all are open merit) seats at Shalamar, 150 FMH! God Save us now. :/


----------



## wobajack (Nov 8, 2014)

well people... looks like cmh just went full SAT.... no chance of anybody without SAT getting in... this is coming from a person who had 85.4% uhs aggregate.... God have mercy on our souls...


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> How many seats are there?


I think 93 for the mbbs local seats


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Even the 400th candidate has a Uhs aggregate higher than me :'/


----------



## wobajack (Nov 8, 2014)

the world has gone goddamned crazy.... hope kay kisi jagah hath atak jai... its a pretty goddamed steep fall..


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Almost all in the top 100 have given sat 2. So that means that few will drop out, i think. I hope many choose other colleges, so that I can get in


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

HaseebKhan said:


> Yeah you're right. CMH is becoming an elite pedigree. Would Shalamar start admitting SAT 2 students too to keep up the ante? :!:


Shalamar Medical and Dental College

As per the link above, Shalamar will accept SAT II for Foreign Students ONLY as per the policies and rules of PMDC. 

- - - Updated - - -



GSM7 said:


> That's my point. The people after the 120 seats are MCAT people. And their aggregate starts at 82-84%. It will end near 80-82% in Shalamar. The merit of Shalamar will stay constant or decrease.


Shalamar's merit will be around 82% UHS Aggregate for the Open Merit Seats. CMH has around 85-90 Open Merit Seats while Shalamar has around 130-135 Open Merit Seats. In addition to that, it's hard to forego the lucrative Financial Assistance option that Shalamar offers. CMH will have an INFLATED merit this year due to SAT II, which is a huge disappointment for the conventional Premedical students. 

Moreover, the merit of Shalamar and CMH has now become incomparable due to the difference in their aggregate formula and, the scores accepted.

Shalamar's Aggregate Formula for Open Merit: 50% MCAT + 40% FSc/A levels + 10% Matric/O Levels
CMH's Aggregate Formula for Open Merit: 
(For SAT II) 50% SAT II + 40% FSc/A Levels + 10% Matric/O Levels
(For MCAT) 37.5% MCAT + 12.5% CMH Test + 40% FSc/A Levels + 10% Matric/O Levels

In fact, CMH has two different merit formulas for two different classes.


----------



## u5man (Nov 10, 2014)

exactly, now the mactians shouldn't apply for cmh, as there are no chances at all.. that is ridiculous.. and by the way i think that shalamar merit will be like 81 ..most probably.


----------



## illbill (Sep 23, 2014)

i have merit no 112 any chance for me?


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

u5man said:


> exactly, *now the mactians shouldn't apply for cmh, as there are no chances at all.. that is ridiculous*.. and by the way i think that shalamar merit will be like 81 ..most probably.


Now you know how the A'Level students feel every year when they have to take the uhs mcat, which is purely fsc.

- - - Updated - - -



illbill said:


> i have merit no 112 any chance for me?


I am no.111th! Hopefully we both can get in


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

MCAT purely FSC? Nopes, syllabus may be Fsc, but the thinking required for those tricky questions definitely gives A Level students the favour.


----------



## saroj123 (Nov 7, 2014)

My merit num is 82...so am i in??? And i applied on SAT basis..is der any interview which i am supposed to b giving?


----------



## GSM7 (May 19, 2014)

To be honest, MCAT is 80% FSc related but the concepts do intertwine 40-50% of the time. But there is no doubt that FSc students have a clear advantage in the MCAT.


----------



## bilbobaggins (Jun 27, 2014)

saroj123 said:


> My merit num is 82...so am i in??? And i applied on SAT basis..is der any interview which i am supposed to b giving?


Didn't you get any SMS or something from CMH?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cmh walon ney 6 hours test kay liye bithai rakha or select sirf 4 ko kiya agr kerna hi sat base,per tha to humara pura din waste kera kay inhe kia mila


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

11 merit position  Alhumdulilah


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Danish.sohail said:


> 11 merit position  Alhumdulilah


Congrats!


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Danish.sohail said:


> 11 merit position  Alhumdulilah


You going?


----------



## lai_101 (Sep 23, 2013)

My merit position is 208 for bds ..so i wont get admission . But congrats to all those who got selected ! 
P.s my aggregate is 77% (782 in uhs+ 905 in Fsc+919 in matric) is there any college i can get admission in ? Or should i repeat ? or should i pick a different major ? Really need some advice .


----------



## Hanniaqureshi (Sep 30, 2014)

Did cmh start sending texts to those who are selected? Btw does any one above 100 on the merit list have a chance of getting in cmh?


----------



## maham ahmed (Nov 12, 2014)

how many army seats are their for bds in CMH? :/


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hanniaqureshi said:


> Did cmh start sending texts to those who are selected? Btw does any one above 100 on the merit list have a chance of getting in cmh?


yes, it has started sending texts. Hopefully some people choose other colleges so that 100 ke baad walon ka thora chance banay


----------



## Hanniaqureshi (Sep 30, 2014)

InshAllah. I'm at 97 and I'm really scared


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hanniaqureshi said:


> InshAllah. I'm at 97 and I'm really scared


You shouldnt worry. 93 seats. 3 are bound to leave. Mera socho, I am at 111th


----------



## Hanniaqureshi (Sep 30, 2014)

Allah say dua Kero. Are u absolutely sure 93 are open merit?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I think there are 94 open merit.
I went to Cmh, one official said 93 and another 94.


----------



## Hanniaqureshi (Sep 30, 2014)

I know someone who called and they said 95


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hanniaqureshi said:


> I know someone who called and they said 95


Hopefully this way they will increase the seats to above 100


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

My friend and I both got in, and we're not going! So some of you will definitely be called! Don't lost hope.


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

SOConfused said:


> My friend and I both got in, and we're not going! So some of you will definitely be called! Don't lost hope.


Thank you  This certainly helped me, as I got the sms today from cmh! And I have a merit of 111. there is certainly for people above 100


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I got messaged too but I've submitted my fees at FMH. :'/


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Cosmo classes hv not started in fmh. U cn refund. They cn only deduct 50,000 as per pmdc rules nd if cmh is ur option dn loss of only 50,000 is not that huge as compared to half or total fee. Nd if fmh people say that they wont refund then get a copy of pmdc rules nd unn ke mun par maro. In the end, the decision is urz bro... cmh or fmh... dono hi ache hai... but if u go to cmh dn maybe i hv a chance at fmh...:angelic:

- - - Updated - - -

Seat jo khali ho jai gi...


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> I got messaged too but I've submitted my fees at FMH. :'/


Congrats!! Since medcrazy has explained, the fees can be refunded, what have you decided? If you are going to CMH, hope to see u there


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

My friend's merit number is 179 she got a msg for interview for mbbs! How much the merit will go down?


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> My friend's merit number is 179 she got a msg for interview for mbbs! How much the merit will go down?


Not much more. Classes have started. Some may have dropped out since it's the first week. Not a lot of people will get a call now


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

But I heard that the classes will commence from Dec


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> But I heard that the classes will commence from Dec


This week was the orientation week. Classes start from Monday. There are a few blank spaces when you see the roll numbers, which means that there is space for some more students.
I have heard of one foreign student who has dropped out, or is going to


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Do you know till which bds merit position is called for?


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Apun94 are you sure? I've been told that the classes will be in Dec or Jan


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> Apun94 are you sure? I've been told that the classes will be in Dec or Jan


Yes, I go there. Unhon ne toh Friday se parhana shuru kr dia tha  All jokes aside, the classes definitly start from Monday.
However, if the total seats are not filled, I think they will still keep the admission open, regardless of classes starting or not

- - - Updated - - -



maryamtehreem said:


> Do you know till which bds merit position is called for?


No, sorry. Dont know a lot about bds merit


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Ah! Okay thanks


----------



## ahsan junaid (Nov 26, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> I got messaged too but I've submitted my fees at FMH. :'/


Are u thinking to refund fee? as i am also thinking to do so


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

When is the army list of cmh going to be displayed?


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> When is the army list of cmh going to be displayed?


Haan, I would also like to know that. Classes have started and i dont see any 1st year cadet


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Nah not the Mcadets the army seats that are 1 for retired and 1 for serving. If you have any information please tell me


----------



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Rida_E_Fatima said:


> Nah not the Mcadets the army seats that are 1 for retired and 1 for serving. If you have any information please tell me


No, there are cadets that take classes alongside civillians in cmh. Dont know the number but around 20-25 seats are there, i think. This year surprisingly, the cadets havent joined, even though there are gaps in roll numbers for them. There is a rumour going around, by the seond year cadets, that there was some conflict between amc and cmh so maybe that was the reason. Could be totally wrong, but thats what I have heard.
About some more students joining, a teacher told us today that some students keep on joining till the end of January (obv because some other students drop out, etc)


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh okay thanks


----------

